# Territorial Moment



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.
I am so sorry to hear about what happened to little Winston. 

There are several members who are more experienced with training than I am, so I will let them give you their advice.

However, I will say, many members have more than one male together or more than one female and they get along without problems. 

I have one of each only because it's a personal preference.


----------



## rabernet (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm so sorry that you lost your little Winston, and I can only imagine how heartbreaking that was for you.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I am so sorry, what an awful heart rending thing to happen. I am sure you are reeling.

I don't know how much you can blame Oakley. It is very common, and actually a good thing, for adult dogs to teach puppies manners. It's normal for puppies to get snapped at and sometimes even get a bite for their persistent annoying behavior. If the vet is right and baby Winston had bone issues, this could have been just a terrible accident that with another puppy might not have caused this kind of damage. I know adult dogs can cause damage when correcting a puppy, but this sounds like an extreme injury from what is normally a simple correction.

Maybe it would be a good idea to safely expose Oakley to some other dogs and puppies and watch his behavior. See if he is in general ok with them, or really not ok with puppies. If he just really doesn't tolerate puppies, you can always consider an older puppy or young adult dog rather than a baby.

I don't think sex really is the issue. Male or female, puppies annoy and torment older dogs beyond their patience. If you decide on another puppy, it will be your job to watch the level of annoyance closely and separate them when Oakley has had enough, pick up the puppy and give them a time out in another room, puppy pen or crate and let Oakley have some peace.

I am so terribly sorry about Winston.


----------



## Anon-2130948gsoni (Apr 12, 2014)

What a nightmare...I'm so sorry. 

Sending you a hug.


----------

